# National's over I'm ready for HAGRS



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Only 23 days until HAGRS. I haven't seen much talk about it. Anybody know if there will be a few layouts to tour on Sunday like they did with SEGRS?


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I just noticed the HAGARS web site had posted a newsletter with updates. I'm going at least for one day maybe two.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba and I will be there helping out.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bethere too helping with a layout from one of our WAGRS families.


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

My Family and I will be bring our layout up. Looking forward to a great time!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 24 Jul 2009 05:21 AM 
Bubba and I will be there helping out. 
I'll be happy to give you guys a hand also. Just let me know when and where.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I know there will be at least two layout open on Sunday. There will probably be more. I'm trying to talk the people into running trains. They think they will be worn out from all of the fun at HAGRS. 

David


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I too am looking forward to the HAGRS. It will be the only show I will get to this year.

Jerry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing those at HAGRS too, will be there Saturday only unfortunately - cannot get off work Friday :-( 

See ya there, 
Chris


----------

